# Pennsy Hunts



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I live in northwest pa.. and i have been out numerous times hunting coyotes.. i have only seen a coyote on 2 occasions.. one of which i got.. so anyways i always hear how the best way to hunt them is fields.. well i have tryed over and over open fields.. just hayed fields and farming fields.. but nothing ever works.. both times i saw my coyotes they were in the deep woods at night where i could see about 100 yards in each direction (my woods are thick) .. i had a red light.. 
so one of the things i am wondering about is when i hunt the fields.. should i sit in the middle of the field or along the edge..? AND when i am hunting the fields will the coyotes come out into the field or just run along the edges...? this again is hunting night with a red light..

and my last question is i have a 2 million candlepower light with a red lens cover.. i am wondering if that is to bright..? Both times i had no problem with the coyotes looking at the light.. but i am wondering if the 2 million is so bright a few coyotes come in then scurry off before i can see them when they see that bright light...?

thanks fella's..


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

First of all if you are using a red lense then the coyote cannot see it, so you dont have to worry about having a blinding spotlight. Also are you useing a wireless electronic caller or hand calls or what? If you have killed one then you are doing something right. I would recommend setting up your caller in the middle of the feild and you sit on the edge and call, scan every 3 or 4 calls dont scan every time. get back to me on what kind of caller you use and i will try to help you out more.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

i have an old style electronic caller.. it runs off cassette tapes.. it has a speaker on a cord but the speaker only goes out about 10 feet due to the cord..
i have hand calls.. i have the crit'r distress open read call and the old Pc-1 johnny stewart call..
my problem is if i set up in a field i cannot put the caller in the middle of the field and me sit in the edge.. UNLESS i just turn the call on and let it run continuously until i go turn it off or the tape runs out.. what should i do?


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Fingerz42 Hand calling is the best way to go. Light weight, better sound control, versatility, and you can say YOU called them in. as far as location to call from, trial and error works best check the tracks after you've called -wich way did they come - how many ... 2mill candlepower WAY to much.any little light will pick up the eyeshine at night. I hunt the NY so I have the same conditions


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fingerz42, try calling from the middle of an open field so the animal has to come out of the cover to find the sorce of the sound. 
You sure don't need 2 million cp, 75 to 100 thousand is good enough with a red lense. 
At night keep the sorce of the sound close to you, you need to be able to see the eyes of the animal coming at you. A hand call is not the only way to go at night, I've had better luck with e-callers.
Don't make long stands, it's a wast of time if the coyote don't respond within about 15 minutes. Make lots of stands, the more stands the better the odds of calling something in. 
At night coyotes almost always go downwind, keep your eyes in that direction. 
It's always best to hunt with someone else at night, one guy lights and one shoots. 
Best times to hunt at night is under a new or first and last quarter moon.

My advice didn't come out of a book or from some video ( not to say anyone elses did ) it comes from many many years of hunting the night shift. You take it from there and good luck. :beer:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tips.. I already knew about not staying on stand very long.. but I have to stay longer than 15 minutes.. b/c i live in such thick woods it might take the animals longer to come in.. i usually stay about 25-30 minutes..

since you said that 2 million is way to much.. will the 2 mill allow the animals to see the light since it is so bright..? Why is it to much is what im really asking..
do i run the risk of them seeing the light..? or feeling the heat..? or...?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

They see the light anytime you shine one on them be it a flashlight or 2 million cp, they see the red light too. 
A red lense makes the light a soft light to look at, coyotes can be light shy when using white light unless you know how to use one. 
The idea of using a red light came from Murray Burnham. He went to a zoo and noticed the animals had red lights in there cages at night and they were all very active.
Your two million cp light well work, but it's just not necessary to use a light that powerful. 
Coyotes can move very fast through wooded areas, a 30 minute stand is way to long. The average coyote shows up in 3 to 12 minutes. You make two stands an hour and I make four stands an hour, at the end of a 10 hour hunt I would have made 40 stands and you only 20. My odds are 2 to 1 I'll kill more animals then you, something to think about.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

this may be true.. but both coyotes that came in when i called didnt come in that quick.. the first one was probably 20 minutes from the beginning of my call.. the 2nd which was a pup.. took around 12-15 minutes to come in from the beginning of my call.. 
i know coyotes come in from around 3-12 minutes like u said.. but what if ones on his way in and i take off.. and then he hears me and takes off.. thats why i stay just a tad bit longer than 15 minutes.. PLUS.. depending on where u read, some say stay as long as 45 minutes on a stand..

on a side note when you guys sit and wait do u listen to hear em moving around or do you figure you wont be able to hear em..? because my first coyote came within 30 yards and i neevr heard a sound.. but the pup that came in came around 30 yards also but i heard him scurrying around... Do you guys listen for scurrying to look or just go purely on scanning every so often and hitting their eyes..?

also when u guys say look downwind, you mean look in the direction the wind is blowing right..? ex) if its blowing to the right look to the right..?


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

I call up to 45 min. in deep snow it takes them longer to get there. watch along snowmobile trails, logging roads and tractor paths like any animal they take the easiest line of travel.
Also had luck along creek beds especially when there frozen. I hunt hard when there is snow and watch for the silouette, I rarely hear them comming, sometimes with a good moon you dont need any light at all. If you use a light ( I have a SMALL one attatched to my barrel with a touch pad switch) scan often and be ready to shoot ,foxes will hang around, a coyote will be gone quick. But Danny is right if you scouted well and set up close you can have them charging at you in SECONDS. Be Ready all the time from
0 sec. - 45 min. Big dominant males & females run at you, younger transients can be sneaky and use the wind beacause they are in new territory. The next time out it's the other way around Each coyote is individually different you just never know. If it was easy everyone would do it. Let me know of any of those PA. contests

GL


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I use to have a predator hunting school a few years ago, it would have been easier if you came to the school lol. Hard to explane things over the internet, but I'm trying.

Normally if a coyote is on it's way in and it changes it's mind, that usually means the coyote thinks something is wrong or it winded you. 
If the coyote gets past downwind and it has not come in, it's leaving and you better take your best shot. 
When night hunting coyotes almost always head downwind, always keep that in mind.

When I hunt at night I never turn the light off, I keep swinging it all the time I'm on the stand. 
I don't listen for animals coming in because I can't hear them anyways, normally you'll pick them up with a light long before they get close.

Both you guys seem to be kinda new at the game of predator hunting, trust me it is not as hard to do as some people would have you think, keep it simple. 
If you intend on killing more then one animal, time management is very important. 
If you intend on competing in a contest, time is everything. Trust me, I know all about that part of the sport. 
I just hope some of my information helps you guys.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

so each setup i make should only last around 15 minutes.. got ya.. ill try it next time im out thanks for the help..
with my 2 million cp light i do have a Nite Light that has the battery pack and cord (usually used by **** hunters) and i have a red lense that goes over it.. thanks for the help guys..

does baiting help...? putting meat in a field and tieing it down..? or will that just get me ate by a bear..?  :lol:


----------

